# What Type of Lighting do you use??



## bonbuck (Aug 23, 2005)

What is your lighting setup for your plants?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 23, 2005)

1000w Hortilux LU1000B/HTL/EN


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 25, 2005)

240w flouros for seedlings and vegg
2/ 400w HPS for flower = 800w


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 26, 2005)

what kinda flos you use bro?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 15, 2006)

(2) 65 watt flourex lights for veg

(1) 400 watt hps for flower


----------



## The haze one (Feb 15, 2006)

1.  one 400 watt Hps 
2. three gro and show flouros


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 15, 2006)

400 watt switchable system-- MH for veg. HPS for flower


----------



## zouse1234 (Feb 16, 2006)

is it not recommended that i use a 400w HPS throughout the full cycle, or am i better with a mix of HPS and flouros, any advise will be helpfull amd maybe cheaper


----------



## jrobertson (Jan 15, 2007)

I am using a 600 watt hps, and was curious on how far the light should be from the plants, they have four leaves and I want to put them under the light, some one said that two and half feet to three feet from the plants wouldn't hurt them.


----------



## BudnBeer (Jan 15, 2007)

2X 430 watt HPS


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

12 CFL's for veg.
400w HPS for flower


----------



## g-13 (Jan 15, 2007)

cfl's for veg.
2 600w hps w/ hortilux bulbs for flowering


----------



## jrobertson (Jan 15, 2007)

600 watt for veg and for flower


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 20, 2007)

CFL's Daylight 6500k and Soft white 2700k for Veg and 400w HPS for flowering.  About to put 400w MH into service for veg soon as new grow room is finished.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 20, 2007)

CFL  unitl now but just bought  2 fluorex for veg and 
1000 HPS for flower


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

cfl's and alot of them


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 7, 2007)

250 watt mh and 50 watt hps for veg.
1000 watt  hps and 600 watt hps for flowering.


----------



## delta9THC (Apr 13, 2007)

South Texas Sun


----------



## NDS (Apr 13, 2007)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> 1000 mh for veg
> 600 hps for flower




Hmm, I'd be curious the outcome if you switched those lights duties, unless that 600 is over a SOG table......


250hps in veg with a 44w cfl for supplimentation
3 22w 5500k CFLs in veg.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 13, 2007)

ummm....A, B, and C


----------



## stein_free (Apr 18, 2007)

1=400w hps                                                                                        2=150 hps                                                                                          i also use a 200w mercury vaporfor veg i remove it when i go to flower  surprisingly mt elec bill is on average 104.oo u.s. a mounth


----------



## freezeland (Jun 2, 2007)

1000 watts sylvanr hps whit angel reflector


----------



## leelow (Aug 23, 2007)

flower cab= HYROFARM RADIANT-sealed and cooled- 400w hortlux eye hps
veg cab  == cooltube- 250w sun agro Metla halide
clone and seeling cab= 5 25w cfls and 2 2ft mini flouresants

Btw i am a big fan on the lumatek electronic ballasts- they work great, better output- switchable- relaible- cheap and garanteed


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow this thread has a life of its own.

I use 1000w Coolstar ballast, Maxwing Deflector, argromax MH, Sunmaster HPS.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2007)

400 watt Floralux HPS - Flowering

4- 4' Fluros for veg


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

Good ol sunshine.  The way nature intended.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 30, 2007)

8 x 3' length flor. tubes (cool white/hot white) hanging from an adjustable chain for raising/lowering/tilting during germ./early veg. growth. a 600 hps + a 1k hps conv. bulb. - use the 1k (white bulb -  24/7 lite- best 4 veg) then switching to the red spectrum bulb 4 flowering. i have a lite mover but i don't use it -  not a good investment 4 small grow areas.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 30, 2007)

6-105watt CFL's pushing 6900 lumens a piece


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 1, 2007)

320 watt MH.........and a few small CFL's for my cloning station. I need to get a different light or a new balast that I can change bulbs from MH to HPS, just not sure if I want to make another closet and use one to veg. and one to flower.....keep them going ya know....:confused2:


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 4, 2007)

Using six 26w cfl's, 1700 lumens each, total 10,200 lumens, 2700k. working just fiiiiiiiiiiiine.



Update, added 2 more bulbs for a total of 13,600 lumens, even better!!



Added two more 26w cfl's, and they are all 1750 not 1700, sooooo 17,500 lumens.


----------



## HGB (Oct 4, 2007)

2. 1000 watt hurilux
2. 250 watt hps
2. 150 watt hps
1. 70 watt hps
6. 4 foot 40 watt flo's


works great for all my needs :hubba: 

:48:


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 5, 2007)

all fluro here total of 7 4' ballasts and 3 cfls 

3 ballasts g.e. kitchen and bath 40W 3400L T12 (6 bulbs)
3 ballasts g.e. daylight             40W 2700L T12 (6 bulbs)
1 ballast   vitalite twist full spectrum 40W 2400L T12 (2 bukbs)
3 clamp light ballasts (reflector and ballast combow/cord) 42W(150=) g.e. warm white 2700L mogul base (i think) 3 bulbs


----------



## Growdude (Oct 5, 2007)

2, 400 WATT hps and 1, 400 WATT MH for side lighting. in the flower room.

1, 4 BULB 24" T5 and 2 42 watt CFL in mom's room.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 5, 2007)

400w MH for veg room
1000w HPS for flower room.


----------



## berserker (Oct 9, 2007)

bonbuck said:
			
		

> What is your lighting setup for your plants?


I use some flor's for my seedlings(Mix of two warm and two cool).When I transplant into my 4 gallon pots around the begining of the third week,they then get the 400MH (6,500 lumen bulb)and when I know the sex,the go under a 400 HPS.Keep it GREEN


----------



## jeanette (Oct 11, 2007)

good old Mr. sun here too.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 17, 2007)

cfl's for now
4, 42watts
6, 26watts
4, day lite
4, 4footer 40watts
some day switch over to hps


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 21, 2007)

for seeds,clones, and veg i use 3 4' flo tube ballasts (all 40W bulbs) with the 4 daylite bulbs(T-12 3050 lum 6500K color) in them, and 2 kitchen and bath bulbs (T-12 3400 lum 3000K color)  Flowering i use my 400W HPS

funny how things change in just about a month when you love your new hobby


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 21, 2007)

a 4-lamp t5 48" with 3k for soild, and a 24'' t5 3k 4 lamp on hydro, for vegging 4 24" full spectrum for hydro, and 4 48" twin sets of full spectrum and a 500 watt cfl on soil.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 22, 2007)

I use CFL's for my seedlings, veg under a T-5 fluoro and flower under a pair of 400W HPS. I recently added the t-5 unit, it's 2' long and has 8 bulbs, so far the plants are very healthy, but they are staying short longer, much bushier plants.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 22, 2007)

2 T5 Fluoro 8ft for cloning and veg
2 1000w HPS for Flower


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 22, 2007)

1 400W Full Spectrume Light!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## lyfr (Nov 22, 2007)

veg400Mh  flower 400hps


----------



## KADE (Dec 3, 2007)

1000 hps - flower
250 hps - veg
8, 44w cfls - cloning


----------



## stein_free (Dec 9, 2007)

2-400wt HPS  4-65wtcompact floro's(2580 lumens each) the cf's are great for starting and cloning  plus i leave them in for flowering .and i grow in my closet 4ftx2ft up to 6ft tall  and with the combination keeps my elec managable and not noticed by BB . all has worked out great  ussually have six to eight plants been averaging 8-12 z,s on harvest   1 1/2 z,s per plant  ???? thats pretty good    peace  any way hps is the way to go


----------



## stein_free (Dec 9, 2007)

the lumens


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 9, 2007)

250 mh and a 430 hotulux..........Toke it


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 17, 2007)

The ultimate HPS.The sun


----------



## Mutt (Dec 17, 2007)

Can't vote
I use flos for veg and HPS for flower


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 17, 2007)

*I use a 250 watt mh, and a 400 watt hps*


----------



## stonedsmithy (Dec 17, 2007)

flos for 1st week in veg then 2-4weeks veg under hps then 12/12 hps


----------



## jash (Dec 18, 2007)

hps 425w from seed combined with cfls


----------



## the new guy on the block (Apr 11, 2008)

new mexico and south carolina sun


----------



## Jsxventure (May 16, 2008)

How many plants can you flower (on average, i know it can vary) under a  400w HPS?


----------



## lkbkr103 (May 25, 2008)

3 125w CFL's for veg, 600w HPS for Flower


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 26, 2008)

to clone and veg...that great big nuclear explosion out in space spring to fall and 3 150w daylight CFL's during the winter, and a red spectrum 1000W MH to flower.


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

400 watt hps all the way through. Gotta love outdoors though. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## KPM (Jun 11, 2008)

Just though id ask, but no one seems to be running high pressure mercury. why? and is it okay to use an hps though veg and flowering?


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 11, 2008)

KPM said:
			
		

> Just though id ask, but no one seems to be running high pressure mercury. why? and is it okay to use an hps though veg and flowering?


Do you mean Mercury Vapor? I don't think those are any good for horticulture. And yes you can use an HPS for all stages of growth but an MH will produce a shorter, bushier plant.

I use a Sunmaster 600W Cool Deluxe MH (6000K, 50000 lumens) for vegetative state, and a Hortilux 600W HPS (2050K, 88000 lumens) for flowering.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

why is the poll closed. thats a bit rubbish!

I currently use cfls, but do have a 150 watt HPS to use in bigger spaces


----------



## abby475 (Sep 12, 2008)

I use a 600w MH. Then a 600w HP for flower


----------



## hash420 (Dec 7, 2008)

i got two plants seeding  should i use hps through the whole cyle right now jus use florent 28w 
  any suggesting

i got two plant's seeding a 28w florrenst is that ok  should i go higher

would a 28 w be good for seed then to a 400 hps

would a 120w flrocent for veggie be good?

is mircal grow potting soil good


----------



## woodymanz (Dec 7, 2008)

i use a 400 mh in veg and a 430 hps in bloom


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 7, 2008)

hash420 said:
			
		

> is mircal grow potting soil good


 
are u just posting to post or what this is a poll thread and your asking questions in it why not start a thread and ask ur questions?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 7, 2008)

I use them all... but not incandescent for growing... I use those to suntan with...


----------



## annarko (Dec 7, 2008)

I Use a 400w MH for Veg and 375 HPS for Flower( but its all MH for this flower... my HPS took a crap and i dont have the $$ to replace the HPS right now hehe)


----------



## Hick (Dec 7, 2008)

hash420 said:
			
		

> i got two plants seeding  should i use hps through the whole cyle right now jus use florent 28w
> any suggesting
> 
> i got two plant's seeding a 28w florrenst is that ok  should i go higher
> ...



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24 <-- lighting


----------



## stone hands (Feb 25, 2009)

1 105 watt replacing 600watt cfl


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm in my first week of setting up..1st Indoor ...so wish me luck 
 VEGL55 watt T5 w/ 2 bulbs ( 10,000 lumens,w/ 2 6500K bulbs and 2 2700K)
   and 400 watt Hps/Mh switchable running Mh till flower...


----------



## Newbud (Mar 3, 2009)

This is for 8 plants.
once cuttings put in pots i started with 1 600w duel spectrum hps prob 3 feet away.
After another 2 weeks added another 600w deul spec hps.
After another week moved em to about foot and half away with fan on plants.
Grew nice + fat but stopped at just under foot tall so moved light to about 2 foot away, plants shot up another 6 inch, nice.
It now about 5th week just added another 600w duel spec at side of em as looking to go 12/12 soon.
My first crop this and totally new to it and pretty happy with results so far.


----------



## the chef (Jul 28, 2009)

8-n:vision 27watt/1400 lum daylight cfl spirals(216w/11,200 lum total) still in veging atage


----------



## the chef (Jul 28, 2009)

8-n:vision 27watt/1400 lum daylight cfl spirals(216w/11,200 lum total) still in vegging stage


----------



## meds4me (Jul 31, 2009)

I start with dual 600 hpsfor flowering and after 2 weeks i add  1000 hps  / 400 mh for veg


----------



## MaineOutdoorToker420 (Oct 15, 2009)

i use a 400 watt hps for veggin and flowering....great results


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 15, 2009)

400 watt  HPS  for  flowering  

Aerogarden Deluxe  Hood  (3 light)  Cfl's  for  vegging  clones 

400 Watt MH  for  vegging  from seed


----------



## Markers (Mar 1, 2012)

:hubba: 200 double D LED flashlights duct taped together. Oh yea rechargeable batteries. Thats about 600 watts, at least for the first few minutes.


----------



## deepspacelaboratories (Apr 28, 2012)

Flower: 600w HPS 
  Mothers/Clones:  4' T12 Fluorescents


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

Cuttings: 3x40watts office flouro retro'ed w/ grolux (yes, Im oldschool...lol..)
Veg: 400 watt (either MHConv for unknown femmed beans or HPS with established females)
Flower: 1000WHPS


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Cuttings: 3x40watts office flouro retro'ed w/ grolux (yes, Im oldschool...lol..)
> Veg: 400 watt (either MHConv for unknown femmed beans or HPS with established females)
> Flower: 1000WHPS



This is interesting.  I am curious behind vegging with MH for unknown beans and HPS for established females (clones?)?  More blue light with the MH?  I keep running out of room and have been vegging some plants under a 600W HPS that I crank down to 400W.  Money is quite tight right now and I have put off buying a 600W MH.....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

I read online somewhere a disertation on environmental factors that influence a greater amount of females by the breeder Shantibaba, and he always said a a soil mix high in N, cool blues of flouro or MH (I picked MH for better penetration) and an 18/6 lighting veg cycle (I've since took your advice and switched 24/7), and cooler tempertures (low 70'sfahrenheit. idk specifics temps, will look it up later). 
So I use MH for new beans till they show preflowers and flip to hps and 12/12. The reason behind using HPS on known females and established cuttings is because it's waaay cheaper to use hps to veg under then MHConversion lamps for extended periods, so that's my apporach to that...I've always gotten females (knock on wood) using this technique and the only hermans I've had we're gifted cuts from other grower's


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, I read all that years ago and wondered if you were going with more blue light to get more girls.  I generally veg with 6500K T5s.  However, sometimes I need to put vegging plants under my HPS.  I do have to say that I really have not found any significant difference in my male/female ratio using HPS or 6500K lighting, however the plants vegged under HPS seem to stretch more.  Cool that you have had such stellar luck doing that.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks thg


----------



## canon (Jul 7, 2012)

Presently autos, all in same room (perpetual);

26w CFL seed starting (14 days to final up potting)
100w T-5 seedlings (14 days in 5 gal)
400w CMH early side
400w HPS for finish

* 400's blend from one side to other. Sems to be workng well so far. :hubba:


----------

